# Let's Play Mad Gab



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

I will post a series of letters and you have to look at it and figure out what the phrase is.

For example: Abe An An Appeal  = A banana peel (for those of you who've never played...the idea is to sound it out and say it different ways till you figure it out, sometimes it takes a few times)

Ok? So, here's your first one...

*Abe Autumn Lisp Hit*


----------



## Repondering (May 10, 2020)

A Bottomless pit.....?

Ache loud lessed aye


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

A cloudless day

*Ace Nose Dorm *


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)

No answers huh? Ok it's A snow storm. 

Let's try this one...
*Aid Arriving Arrange *


----------



## Repondering (May 11, 2020)

A driving range?

*Node eels missed her boned*


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

No deals, Mister Bond

Tell a prom putter


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Teleprompter

*Arrest Hairy Ahh *


----------

